# Are pcsforeveryone or avadirect any good?



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

i'm intrested in buying a gaming rig for about 1000 bucks with an intel core duo 8400, 2gb of ram, and a hd4850
so far i've only been able to find two places where i could good hardware for a good price
pcsforeveryone.com and avadirect.com
however i do not know a lot about these companies and do not know if they are reliable


----------

